# And all us 'non thanks giving ' people are like....



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 27, 2015)

...where did everyone go?


----------



## Susie (Nov 27, 2015)

We were eating turkey and stuffing.  Now we feel like the stuffed turkey.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 27, 2015)

LOL I know I did and I only ate 1 plate, and it took 30 minutes to eat it because I was serving customers in between bites. I still felt like a stuffed turkey LOL


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 27, 2015)

We had our dinner very early this year since I didn't want family driving down the hill in the dark while it was snowing. The plow guys are pretty good around here, but it always gets backed up on a holiday.

I'm sending out a big THANK YOU to the people that helped keep my daughter safe on the roads tonight. <makes mental note to buy coffee for the plowguys, policemen, tow drivers, and firemen I see at the quickie mart>


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

I was way on the other side of town at my sis's house out in the boondocks cooking, eating, gabbing, and helping to do lots and lots of dishes lol 


IrishLass


----------



## LBussy (Nov 27, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> ...where did everyone go?


Thanksgiving and the 4th of July are the two holidays I work the hardest.  I deep fried only two birds this year because we only had a few people.  After that I render the bones down to stock, and make the best turkey soup ever!



snappyllama said:


> I'm sending out a big THANK YOU to the people that helped keep my daughter safe on the roads tonight. <makes mental note to buy coffee for the plowguys, policemen, tow drivers, and firemen I see at the quickie mart>


I'd be surprised if the cops paid for coffee.  Don't forget they have fire and police stations and those guys like coffee and donuts too!  

Never seen a plow driver in a convenience store, but I'm with you on buying their coffee.  I'd also love to tell them to quit driving as if they are flying fighter planes.  If there's half an inch on the road I'd like to get around them and get going, not sit behind them for 50 miles as they form a wedge or a finger-four.  



IrishLass said:


> I was way on the other side of town at my sis's house out in the boondocks cooking, eating, gabbing, and helping to do lots and lots of dishes lol


IL somehow I picture that as a very loud kitchen.  Just saying. :wave: 

Here's one of the birds, did two at 13# each.  Cooking a bird in 40 minutes is almost like cheating:


----------



## Susie (Nov 27, 2015)

The police almost certainly don't pay for coffee or soft drinks at convenience stores.  As long as they bring their own cup (the stores pay the suppliers by how many cups get used).  They don't down here, anyway.  It is one way that convenience stores can encourage frequent police visits that help decrease armed robberies.  However, if you want to do something for them, they would LOVE to have doughnuts or cookies delivered to the station right before shift change time.  

Firefighters often work 24 hours shifts, so any time is great to bring them goodies.

ETA-Lee, that is one gorgeous bird.  I can almost feel those lovely juices running down my throat.

I make stock and soup from the carcass, also.  

We bought 4 turkeys (0.49/lb), 3 hams (0.53/lb), and 5 pork roasts (0.94/lb) this year during those pre-Thanksgiving sales.  I loaded the deep freezer.  I also found someone who sold really good sweet potatoes for 4 lbs for $1, so I got 25 lbs.  We should be set for meat and sweet potatoes for a while.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 27, 2015)

My parents came down from up north and we had a lovely day and awesome feast. Long day but so much to be thankful for.


----------



## lsg (Nov 27, 2015)

We had our Thanksgiving celebration here with about 20 people.  It rained, but remained warm enough for everyone to drive safely.  This morning we woke up to ice.


----------



## Arimara (Nov 27, 2015)

Susie said:


> We were eating turkey and stuffing.  Now we feel like the stuffed turkey.



We don't normally eat turkey on Thanksgiving. We reserve that for around Christmas. Stuffing is a must though.


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 27, 2015)

For some reason I couldn't sleep Weds nite, so I made up for it Thursday.  I didn't get up until 3 pm and missed my two dinners (1 pm at one house and 4 pm at another).  I ate two huge bowls of raisin bran and planed and beveled some soap.  All in all, it was an excellent holiday.  Right up until I found the "gift" Shredder left for me on the living room floor.  Thank _heavens_ she didn't leave it in the bed like she did the turtle.  I thought only cats were supposed to do junk like that!  What a little monster she is.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 27, 2015)

Recovering from our food comas. *burp* scuse me.

You people and your snow. It was 60 degrees and sunny here in Alabama! As far as I can remember, we have ALWAYS had gorgeous, sunny weather on Turkey Day. Sometimes cold, but always sunny. It's hard to find cute holiday tops in light fabrics and short sleeves!


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 27, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> My parents came down from up north and we had a lovely day and awesome feast. Long day but so much to be thankful for.



There's something "north" of Michigan?


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 27, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> There's something "north" of Michigan?



Polar bears and glaciers.


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 27, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> There's something "north" of Michigan?



Well, Shunt is Detroit area, so there is plenty of MI left north.  The whole Upper Peninsula.  

And then there is Canada.  

Then you get to the glaciers and polar bears.  Before than it is black bears and moose.  


I came home to Texas for Thanksgiving.   Turkey, stuffing, potatoes, the works.  

It's actually rainy and cold here, the temp is the same as it is in Lansing right now!!!


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 27, 2015)

Wednesday I got an email from one of the young men that applied for a job with my agency a few years ago.  He has to go through the process again (that's the government for ya!) and was letting me know he was scheduled to be tested in our Minneapolis office.  I emailed back and asked him where he was living.  He said South Dakota.  I told him there is no way I would consider living that close to the North Pole or where people think 2 feet of snow is a "light dusting."  I've been in the south for almost 24 years; I've been assimilated!


----------



## kumudini (Nov 27, 2015)

I live in the thanksgiving and Black Friday nation. I don't celebrate anything but did some shopping for my upcoming india trip, coming Tuesday. I also got myself a crock pot and couple of SBs in the cheap, to use for soaping after I come back.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 27, 2015)

I forgot about police getting free refills. Guess, I'll have to say thank you to them instead. 

In my small town, *everyone* ends up at the convenience store at night. It's the last one open for 50 miles. I live in the town that one of the South Park creators grew up in... the theme song rings pretty true.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xBNycllomM[/ame]


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yep, lots of Michigan north of me.   my patents live about an hour or so from the upper peninsula.  We had beautiful weather 60 degrees is unheard of this time of year. Especially with sun.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

LBussy said:


> IL somehow I picture that as a very loud kitchen. Just saying. :wave:


 
Yep- you pictured correctly! We had at least 23 people all laughing and gabbing away. There might have been more than that, but I lost count after 23. lol

It was a beautiful, sunny 60F/15C day here with a slight breeze, which was a very good thing because of how many people we had.....i.e., since not all of us could fit at the big table indoors, my sis had set up a table outside on the patio to make sure everyone had a place to sit and eat. That's where hubby, son and myself ended up sitting...not unlike first Thanksgiving in that sense, lol.

We always have 2 turkeys- 1 deep-fried, and 1 roasted in the oven, as well as the usual mashed potatoes, candied yams, stuffing, gravy, pumpkin pie and apple pie....those are the set-in-stone dishes that my sis always makes. And beyond that, everyone who comes is encouraged to bring whatever other side dish, or bread, or drink, or dessert they desire to share with everyone- preferably homemade, but we are not exactly a group to turn our noses up at freely offered food, whether store-bought or not. lol

This year I brought butternut squash soup, Potica, chocolate cream pie, my usual fresh-fruit platter with dips, my usual devilled eggs. The latter 2 have turned into mainstays because they always seem to go over big, but if my suspicions are right, I have a feeling that my chocolate cream pie will end up becoming a mainstay, too, but then again, you can never go wrong with chocolate. When in doubt, make something with chocolate I always say. lol 

I always go home with one of the carcasses (my sis keeps the other), so guess what I'll be busy making this weekend? lol If you ask me, there is no other post-thanksgiving dish on earth more glorious than homemade turkey soup. 


IrishLass


----------



## LBussy (Nov 27, 2015)

I just had a big bowl of turkey soup with hand-cut egg noodles.  G'night!


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

Ooooo- hand-cut egg noodles?! I'm impressed! You've got me beat. I've yet to ever make hand-cut egg noodles to date. I bet they were yummy. My usual M.O. is to boil up some packaged egg noodles (separately), as well as some wild rice (also separately), because some around here like turkey _noodle_ soup while others like turkey _rice_ soup. lol Once the main soup is made, they can then just add in either noodles or rice to their individual bowl. 


IrishLass


----------



## LBussy (Nov 27, 2015)

Normally it's Reams for everyone but I forgot to buy them and we're having an ice storm so hand made seemed easier.


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 27, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> ...where did everyone go?




I stopped by and browsed between "snacks". Like others here I ate more than I should and enjoyed the company of others.

Our big holiday is coming up in 4 weeks. I am looking forward to seeing the kids and grand kids. They all grew up and moved to other places in pursuit of careers.


----------



## annalee2003 (Nov 27, 2015)

I think I checked in once or twice here, while stuffing my face. 

We had family over in our tiny apartment for the very first time (usually we end up going to other relatives houses). It turned out very nice! The husband fried half a 20 something pound turkey in his oil less fryer (didn't realize that the fryer could only hold 15 pounds, so we have a half a turkey to still cook up over the weekend!). It came out perfect and delicious!

... I'm still working on cleaning dishes, unfortunately.

The year round farmers market is having a "black friday" type of event today where you get $2 to spend at the market ... So, I may go to that sometime this afternoon.


----------



## quiltertoo (Nov 27, 2015)

I always bake my turkey on the day before and after the carving I give the carcass a good long simmer. When making my gravy on Thanksgiving I was using the gelled stock to thin my gravy and my 18 year old grandaughter asked why I was putting jello in my gravy. Turns out she had never heard of making stock from the carcass. I don't think her mom has ever cooked a turkey. Maybe it's time for her to host The Thanksgiving dinner.:think::think::think:


----------



## kumudini (Nov 28, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> Yep, lots of Michigan north of me.   my patents live about an hour or so from the upper peninsula.  We had beautiful weather 60 degrees is unheard of this time of year. Especially with sun.



Shhh, you shouldn't have said that, lol ! The weather turned around and rained all day yesterday. Atleast it wasn't snow and sleet and today looks better already.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 28, 2015)

I woulda thought you non-Thanksgiving folks would have enjoyed a day or three of not having us boisterous Americans around! :mrgreen:

We went to friends' house for Thanksgiving and thoroughly enjoyed stuffing our faces with wonderful food and visiting with the friends and their various children and grandchildren. It was a happy afternoon of controlled mayhem.

Today my stepson is visiting. He's a joy -- I'm always amazed that he likes hanging with his dad and me. 

At the moment, we're baking home grown buttercup squash.  Some of it we will use later to make homemade squash ravioli and some we'll freeze. We got an entire wheelbarrow full of squash this year, but it's really really good -- tender, sweet, not stringy, not watery -- so it's a good problem to have. It's great in squash bread (aka pumpkin bread) or to eat just like sweet potatoes or regular potatoes.


----------



## Relle (Nov 28, 2015)

EG, it must have been quiet in here. 

Noooo Thanksgiving in the land from down under (its too close to Christmas to have two big eating days). I wasn't in, because the PC was broken.


----------

